# Remote Code for Samsung HT-x50



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi. I have a new Samsung HT-x50 Home Theater System and can't find any codes or way to control the console using the 5.0 IR Dish remote (I have the 622 box if it makes any difference). I tried doing the power scan option and didn't seem to have any luck. There are no codes listed for Samsung under the AUX portion in the remote manual.

Anyone have any luck with a Samsung Theater system and the Dish remote?


----------

